# Wasp sting/help



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Poor Lucky was stung on his right back paw today. He jumped high in the air and wouldn't put his foot down for a while. I called the vet and she said he should have 25 mg of Benadryl which it turned out we did NOT have in the house and by the time we were ready to go get some, about an hour had passed and Lucky was walking again (though he continues to lick that back paw) and seeming all right. My dh says if he was to have an allergic reaction it would have been in the first hour. Is that right? He says dogs take care of this sort of thing and I shouldn't worry. I usually choose worrying over other options but wonder if any of you have had experience from which we can learn. thanks so much.


----------



## grandma04 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Wasp sting*

One of my small Schnausers actually ate a wasp. I saw it happen! Immediately,she was in distress. We rushed her to the vets and made it just in time. The vet said that it was "touch and go" for a few minutes. I think she was given an injection of adrenalin (not sure because it has been so long ago)..but an injection of some sort. Anyway, we now keep a bottle of Benedryl with a syringe taped to the bottle in the kitchen. With 3 small dogs in our home, we are forever vigilant about the wasps and bees. If it's not one thing, it's something else! The children are all grown and gone, now we have one havanese pup and 2 very small, aging Schnausers.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

grandma04 said:


> One of my small Schnausers actually ate a wasp. I saw it happen! Immediately,she was in distress. We rushed her to the vets and made it just in time. The vet said that it was "touch and go" for a few minutes. I think she was given an injection of adrenalin (not sure because it has been so long ago)..but an injection of some sort. Anyway, we now keep a bottle of Benedryl with a syringe taped to the bottle in the kitchen. With 3 small dogs in our home, we are forever vigilant about the wasps and bees. If it's not one thing, it's something else! The children are all grown and gone, now we have one havanese pup and 2 very small, aging Schnausers.


It happened immediately? (and so sorry you had to go through that) Maybe my dh is right then that we're out of the woods. Its been a few hours now and Lucky seems fine; just took a lively walk and played.....I'd better get some Benedryl though for future problems. Thanks so much.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

whew, scary!! Glad he is seeming to be okay!
I agree, if he hasn't had a reaction, I think he'll be okay...


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> whew, scary!! Glad he is seeming to be okay!
> I agree, if he hasn't had a reaction, I think he'll be okay...


Thank you. It was awful seeing him get stung. I have a corner desk which barely fits my computer and Lucky sits either right next to the computer or on the window sill (amazing at 22 pounds) and watches me or snoozes. He leapt so high in the air and was trembling like a leaf and there was the wasp under him. The wasps that sneak in here are half dead (not sure where they're coming from) and easy to catch...but Lucky is not interested in getting back up on the desk and I am so not surprised.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

My trainer for Sasha covered that topic in puppy kindergarden and I keep benadryl on hand at all times now. She talked about a puppy playing in the yard being stung and unfortunately it died. I have never forgetten that story.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I have benedryl in the house as well as a syringe and have the doses for both my dogs written on the side (it's dosed by weight). i have the liquid (children's formula). Good to have on hand in case of vaccine reactions as well. My big dog likes to eat bees. she never learns.


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Poor little guy..glad he is better with no severe reaction. I would check to see if you can see the stinger,...sometimes it is there and you can pull it out if it has not come out already.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Regina said:


> Poor little guy..glad he is better with no severe reaction. I would check to see if you can see the stinger,...sometimes it is there and you can pull it out if it has not come out already.


I looked, not quite sure what I was looking for. In between the pads of his paw I found the bloody spot but nothing else was apparent. He seems fine today and thank goodness is unafraid to be back on the desk and window sill while I write. Appreciate your concern all.


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

The stinger would look almost like a wood splinter or very small thorn. Glad to hear he is feeling better and sitting up on the desk. That makes me smile because when I would take my little buddy to work he would always sit on my desk next to the window . I loved that he wanted to do that,...we could always be eye level and he could watch out of the window for any "big dogs" which he loved...


----------

